# Desert activities



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

I am just trying to find out what the best place is to go when I want to show the kids the desert. In many areas there are fences to keep the camels off the road so not possible to go through. Also, I'd like to try sandboarding some time... anyone any pointers?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think the best thing to do would be to go on a desert safari where you can do these things. Knights Tours and Arabian Adventures are both pretty good.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

My favourite desert activity is consuming a delicious Creme Brûlée after a hearty French main course.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> My favourite desert activity is consuming a delicious Creme Brûlée after a hearty French main course.


Sounds more like a 'dessert' activitity to me


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Sounds more like a 'dessert' activitity to me


You would say that wouldn't you "chocoholic"

I meant having Creme Brûlée in the desert after a hearty French meal.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I know what you meant. Sorry the sarcasm was lost on you *sigh*


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I know what you meant. Sorry the sarcasm was lost on you *sigh*


Sorry, if you didn't before, you certainly have lost me now. 
Why were you being sarcastic, and even if I'd got the sarcasm, what would it do for me?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Drive out towards Hatta on the E66? And you will go past some really big dunes in a dune sea. Okay, they are covered with folks on quad bikes but it's quite easy to find yourself out in the middle of nowhere. Or the kids might like going out on a bike?

Long live the camel fences though. Too many deaths otherwise. 

One other slight alternate is to take them to Al Qudra cycle track and do the big loop. The back end of the loop really is in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Is that Big Red? I always forget which road that is on.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I know what you meant. Sorry the sarcasm was lost on you *sigh*


Priceless! ound:

Three threads in a row. He doesn't do wordplay.


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks twowheelsgood, that's certainly been the most helpful response.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Simey said:


> Priceless! ound:
> 
> Three threads in a row. He doesn't do wordplay.


Wtf?
Let me tell you sir, that i am an ace at scrabble and boggle

All,my friend dread playing word games against me!

So there !!!


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Why not make an afternoon/evening out of it and do a desert safari? It is safer and everything is prepared for you including a lovely BBQ dinner. There are many companies - good and bad - who do safaris but the 2 ones that immediately pop into my mind that go out to the big dunes (Big Red) are:
Mr Amin 050 7557596 (we always use him) - he has the original Australian sand boards which are loads of fun or Arabian Nights, also a good company with a good reputation. both companies offer a good quality BBQ with belly dancing, tanoura dancing etc. 

Many companies do not go to the big dunes so if you decide to go, choose carefully or you may be disappointed.

If you wish to do it yourself, just drive out along the Dubai-Hatta road and you will come to Al Ramool quad bike place (close to the road) that is a good place for quad bikes, safe and fun. They also have camels and horses to ride too. You have access to the big red dunes from just behind them. Someone there will direct you to the entrance in through the fence.


----------

